# Id 3077



## Maf (Jul 23, 2008)

Can anyone recommend a replacement strap for the black dial ID3077?

Not SS but Leather - pictures would be good :thumbsup:

Thanks


----------



## mattbeef (Jul 17, 2008)

Wrong dial colour but you get the idea.

A nice Toshi


----------



## Maf (Jul 23, 2008)

Thanks - have considered the Toshi but was unsure whether it would look too bulky on my wrist


----------



## pk_diver (Jan 29, 2009)

Leather? Mmmm... why not a simple, black nato strap?? I'd love to see actual pics if you decide for that!

Great watch btw, too bad it's not easy to find these days...

:thumbsup:


----------

